# DHC Line -- ever use/heard of it?



## visivo (Oct 21, 2005)

I am trying to find out more about this line (DHC)and thought perhaps some of you had used it. I know they make some cosmetics and bath/skin type products. This is what I have seen -- along with some bubble bath type stuff. So cute! It's a teeny little trial lipstuff palette. I use so little lipstick, it seems perfect.





I found the website, but have you guys tried/loved anything? 

Thanks! 

M


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 21, 2005)

Never heard of it. Where is it found?


----------



## visivo (Oct 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovemichelle* 
_Never heard of it. Where is it found?_

 

It's a Japanese line, but it must be available here somewhere


----------



## leopard_print (Oct 21, 2005)

They randomly sent me a bunch of samples & a catalog in the mail a while ago (gosh, I wish everyone would do that).  They have a skin-care "routine", with a clear glycerine soap, a toner, and they use pure olive oil as the moisturizer!  Um...?
I tried it for as long as the samples lasted & while it didn't do anything magical, it was as good as anything else out there.  And the whole "putting oil on your face" actually worked out well.
So in conclusion: I would recommend a purchase from them.  Let us know if you end up ordering!  http://www.dhccare.com/en/default.aspxcatalog & samples
Looks like you can get samples too!


----------



## lovejam (Oct 21, 2005)

I love DHC!!! I use their Deep Cleansing Oil to remove makeup, and their Washing Powder to clean my face. It's great stuff, you should definitely check it out. I've heard good things about their lipsticks, too!


----------



## mspixieears (Oct 25, 2005)

I've heard about how good their cleansing oil is, and tried one of their moisturisers, just a sample sachet. It was way too rich,  even though it said it was suitable for all skintypes. I heard you can buy their catalogue, which comes with a whole bunch of samples. Perhaps I heard incorrectly.


----------



## piika (Oct 25, 2005)

DHC's cleasing oil has a great reputation in Asia, but nothing else from the line seems to get that much attention.


----------



## libra14 (Oct 29, 2005)

I use their cleansing oil and moisturizer as well as the cotton pads and washing powder. I have been for about 2 yrs. I have combo/ acne prone skin and it has never looked better. I highly recommend these products.


----------



## user3 (Oct 29, 2005)

I've used  a few of their products. I really like the Micro Spray and the water based moisturizer. I also have the washing powder. It's ok I just feel like my skin still needs to be cleaned after I use it.


----------



## lovejam (Oct 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_I also have the washing powder. It's ok I just feel like my skin still needs to be cleaned after I use it._

 
You might want to try their Mild Soap. It's a bit stronger than the washing powder, so it'll probably feel like a more thorough clean.


----------

